# The Batman: Gänsehaut-Trailer enthüllt die neue Comic-Verfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Batman: Gänsehaut-Trailer enthüllt die neue Comic-Verfilmung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Batman: Gänsehaut-Trailer enthüllt die neue Comic-Verfilmung*


----------



## Rollora (25. August 2020)

Und warum jetzt genau "Gänsehaut"? Warum musste das jetzt wieder dabeistehen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Nirvanas "Something in the way" kann für Gänsehaut sorgen.
Meiner Meinung nach passt Pattinson nicht als Bruce Wayne. Die Batman Filme scheinen immer düsterer zu werden.


----------



## Bevier (25. August 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Und warum jetzt genau "Gänsehaut"? Warum musste das jetzt wieder dabeistehen?



Naja, auch ein kalter Schauer kann einem Gänsehaut verursachen... ^^


----------



## Adamska88 (25. August 2020)

Eigentlich ganz schicker trailer, bin gespannt wie das endergebnis nun wirklich wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Für mich sind die besten Batman-Filme die Trilogie von Christopher Nolan. Früher der Film von Tim Burton war auch gut.
Irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock mehr, auf immer wieder neue Filme, mit anderen Schauspielern in der Rolle.


----------



## NForcer (25. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nirvanas "Something in the way" kann für Gänsehaut sorgen.
> Meiner Meinung nach passt Pattinson nicht als Bruce Wayne. Die Batman Filme scheinen immer düsterer zu werden.



Düsterer finde ich richtig gut, aber ob Pattinson der richtige ist, wer weiß., Muß man im gesamten gesehen haben. Beim Trailer kann man dies eher schlecht beurteilen


----------



## Cobar (25. August 2020)

NForcer schrieb:


> Düsterer finde ich richtig gut, aber ob Pattinson der richtige ist, wer weiß., Muß man im gesamten gesehen haben. Beim Trailer kann man dies eher schlecht beurteilen



Der ist aber einer der wenigen, der so blasse Haut hat, dass man ihn in so dunklen Szenen überhaupt noch sehen kann.
Sorry, eine totale Fehlbesetzung mMn für Bruce Wayne und als Batman passt er mir auch irgendwie nicht.
Werde mir den Film also sicherlich nicht im Kino ansehen und mich nervt es auch, wie oft Batman neu besetzt wird in Filmen.
Ist das die DC-Version von Spider-Man und Hulk?


----------



## Basileukum (25. August 2020)

So ein Mist, was ist das? Hatten da der Joker und Batman Sex und das Ergebnis macht nun "The Batman"?   

Bin seit der Kindheit Batmanfan, aber das hat ja mit so genialen Umsetzungen, wie die aus den Anfang 90igern nicht mehr viel zu tun. Sogar von der Dark Knight Triologie waren ja eigentlich die ersten 1,5 Filme nicht schlecht.


----------



## purzelpaule (25. August 2020)

Fällt denen eigentlich nichts mehr ein, dass die immer wieder alte Sachen rauskramen und neu verfilmen.  Die Christopher Nolan Trilogie ist noch nicht wirklich alt und ein Meisterwerk. Warum dann wieder ein neuer Batman? Fand ich schon bei Spiderman total bekloppt. Amazing Spiderman war sowas von überflüssig und nicht wirklich gut.  Jetzt bitte noch einmal die x-te Verfilmung von Superman, dem Hulk und und und. 

Genau der gleiche Trend bei PC-Spielen, da gibt es auch immer mehr Remakes und Remasters&#8230;

Lasst euch was neues gutes einfallen. Aufgewärmte Soße ist fad.


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Werde mir den Film also sicherlich nicht im Kino ansehen und mich nervt es auch, wie oft Batman neu besetzt wird in Filmen.
> Ist das die DC-Version von Spider-Man und Hulk?


Ist halt der James Bond unter den Comic-Verfilmungen.  

MfG


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Bruce Wayne verfügt normalerweise über Charme und Ausstrahlung und physisch ist er n Tier.

Pattinson ist n "Milchmann" würde ein Kumpel von mir nun sagen.


----------



## Cobar (25. August 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist halt der James Bond unter den Comic-Verfilmungen.
> 
> MfG



Bei Bond kann man aber immerhin noch sagen, dass es wohl ein Pseudonym für einen Agenten ist und damit sogar logisch erklären kann, wie Bond so lange Jahre und durch verschiedene Personen immer wieder aktiv ist.
Na okay, bei Batman wird halt immer mit "ist ein anderes Universum" argumentiert... 
Dennoch fänd ich einen konstanten Schauspieler hier schon angenehmer.
Wenn man sich da mal Marvel ansieht, da ist Robert Downey Jr. quasi "Tony Stark" und nicht alle 2 Filme neu besetzt worden.
Hat dem Charakter offenbar nicht geschadet, sondern ihn wohl sogar positiv markiert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. August 2020)

Sieht gut aus, bis Batman spricht. WTF?  Da hätte man auch gleich den Synchronsprecher von Sponge Bob ranlassen können. 

Insgesamt sind die Nolan-Filme kaum zu schlagen, da hat einfach alles gepasst (während die Burton-Interpretation zuvor auch Stil hatten &#8211; einen ganz anderen, abgedrehten).

MfG
Raff


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2020)

Naja, er hat halt kein Stimmenmodulator mehr, anscheinend oder der ist falsch eingestellt. 

Für mich sieht der neue look cool aus aber stimmt, die letzten Teile waren schon grandios. Bin dennoch auf die Neuinterpretation gespannt.

MfG


----------



## tallantis (25. August 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, er hat halt kein Stimmenmodulator mehr, anscheinend oder der ist falsch eingestellt.
> 
> Für mich sieht der neue look cool aus aber stimmt, die letzten Teile waren schon grandios. Bin dennoch auf die Neuinterpretation gespannt.
> 
> MfG



Ist er ja auch, sein zweites Jahr als Fledermaus. Der Anzug wirkt wie der aus Gotham zum Schluss. Der Wagen, Marke Eigenbau wie beim DeLorean.



Cobar schrieb:


> .
> Wenn man sich da mal Marvel ansieht, da ist Robert Downey Jr. quasi "Tony Stark" und nicht alle 2 Filme neu besetzt worden.
> Hat dem Charakter offenbar nicht geschadet, sondern ihn wohl sogar positiv markiert.



Ja stimmt, hätten nochmal Adam West nehmen sollen. DC geht halt einen anderen Weg, außerdem passt Ben gut als alter Batman, aber eben nicht als Greenhorn im zweiten Jahr. Ich hatte an Pettinson auch immer meine Zweifel, aber er gilt als so starker Schauspieler, dass ich nun doch neugierig bin. Der Trailer war schon mal ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Bevier (25. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Dennoch fänd ich einen konstanten Schauspieler hier schon angenehmer.



Genau, Adam West ist der einzig wahre Batman... ^^

Sorry, den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen. Mich nerven die ständigen Neuauflagen mit anderen Darstellern auch etwas. Vor allem, wenn man schon etwas älter ist und sich noch an einen Roger Moore als James Bond erinnert, um dann den kurzfristigen Wechsel auf Timothy Dalton und danach mit Pierce Brosnan den wohl besten James Bond seit Sean Connery zu erleben...
Aber bei DC ist es ja noch schlimmer, da ja auch noch für die recht aktuelle Jusice League- und Superman-Reihe noch weitere Darsteller genutzt wurden. Insgesamt gab es über 10 verschiedene Batmandarsteller in den ganzen Filmen. -.-


----------



## tallantis (25. August 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Genau, Adam West ist der einzig wahre Batman... ^^
> um dann den kurzfristigen Wechsel auf Timothy Dalton und danach mit Pierce Brosnan den wohl besten James Bond seit Sean Connery zu erleben...



Ach was, Dalton war der beste Bond und ist auch mit Abstand der beste Charakterdarsteller aller Bonds zusammen.

Ich kann verstehen, dass manche etwas erschöpft sind von vielen Darstellern, aber dann muss man die Filme auch nicht schauen. Ich bin auch mit Burton aufgewachsen und nach den furchtbaren Mit-90er Filmen, waren die Dark Knight Filme eine Wonne, aber eben auch eine ganz eigene Interpretation des ganzen. Das von Marvel erzwungene DCEU ist eben eher klassisch mit seinen Superkräften, aber man wollte eben nicht nur Marvel kopieren, sondern den Künstlern ihre eigene Vision überlassen. Und Matt Reeves wollte eben einen jungen Darsteller für einen jungen Batman und nicht CGI Ben, oder was auch immer. Obwohl ich alle Filme aus ihrer Zeit aktiv kenne, freue ich mich trotzdem drauf. Das Comic Universum ist so alt und verschachtelt, da kann man viel mit machen. Das Ausgelutschte was ich bei den Bond Filmen verspüre, sehe ich bei Comic Sachen eher seltener, weil es so viel Inhalt gibt den man verwenden kann.


----------



## Quake2008 (25. August 2020)

Ben Affleck sollte seinen eingenen Batman solo Film bekommen, er haderte leider zu lange mich sich selb verfiel wieder in den Alkoholimus und aus war sein werk.


----------



## tallantis (25. August 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Ben Affleck sollte seinen eingenen Batman solo Film bekommen, er haderte leider zu lange mich sich selb verfiel wieder in den Alkoholimus und aus war sein werk.



Er sollte vor allem Regie führen, tja die Sucht, miese Sache. Immerhin kommt er so als Batman wieder.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2020)

Trauere immer noch ein bisschen Ben`s eingestellten Batman-Film nach. Gerade seine Version des abgewrackten und brutalen Batmans, wie in den Batman Returns Comic, hatte was und mit Jeremy Irons als Butler Alfred, war die Besetzung echt gut gesetzt. Schade!

Pattinson passt optisch nicht wirklich als Batman. Schauspielerisch mache ich mir seit Der Leuchtturm bei dem Mann allerdings keine Sorgen. Ansonsten finde, dass viele hier mit einer negativen Grundstimmung an die Sache gehen. Erstmal open mind bleiben und neugierig schauen was passiert, maulen kann man später ja immer noch


----------



## Rollora (25. August 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, bis Batman spricht. WTF?  Da hätte man auch gleich den Synchronsprecher von Sponge Bob ranlassen können.
> 
> Insgesamt sind die Nolan-Filme kaum zu schlagen, da hat einfach alles gepasst (während die Burton-Interpretation zuvor auch Stil hatten &#8211; einen ganz anderen, abgedrehten).
> 
> ...



Es könnte aber auch schlimmer kommen, immerhin war mal ein Batman mit Nicolas Cage geplant und war sogar schon ìn Produktion


----------



## Lotto (25. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nirvanas "Something in the way" kann für Gänsehaut sorgen.
> Meiner Meinung nach passt Pattinson nicht als Bruce Wayne. Die Batman Filme scheinen immer düsterer zu werden.



Ich persönlich mag den Trailer.
Wenn man sich die Batman der letzten Jahrzehnte anguckt, so hatte jeder seinen eigenen "Vibe".
Die Dark-Knight-Triologie ist und wird unerreicht bleiben. Deswegen sollte man erst gar nicht versuchen den Nolan-Bale-Batman zu kopieren.
Das düstere "Goth"-Setting geht halt in eine etwas andere Richtung. Wobei düstere Settings immer zu Batman gehört haben.

Der Trailer sieht imho vielversprechend aus. Wie gut der Film letztendlich wird kann man dadurch natürlich nicht wissen, aber meine schlimmsten Befürchtigungen hinsichtlich des Schauspielers als Batman hat dieser auf jeden Fall verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Amigo (25. August 2020)

Gänsehaut, wo? Das ist doch der langweiligste Trailer seit langem...


----------



## LastManStanding (25. August 2020)

Ständig ein neuer Batman-Schauspieler....
Die Besten waren nach meiner Meinung mit Christan Bale/Nolan
Düster an sich ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. Batman ist ja auch nicht der "Held" in Lichtgestallt, sondern symbolisiert eben die Schatten und Dunkelheit. Das ist doch gerade das was Batman ausmacht oder nicht!?

Die Immer neuen Verfilmungen verkaufen sich halt, allerdings aus mir unbekannten Gründen.
Alita Battle Angel fand ich von der Idee wirklich gut, da hätte ich mir eine Fortsetzung gewünscht. Nur die 200 Millionen Reingewinn waren Disney zu wenig.. weil sich der Aufgewärmte Schmodder von "Marvel" und "Lukas Art" wesentlich besser verkauft... Schade

Inception 2 wäre super... Oder ein Quasi Teil 2 halt. ?Tenet?.
Oder weiteres von Unbreakable,Splitt,Glass


----------



## Quake2008 (25. August 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> Er sollte vor allem Regie führen, tja die Sucht, miese Sache. Immerhin kommt er so als Batman wieder.



Wir sehen Ihn ja 2021 oder 2022 in The Flash als Batman.


----------



## show_me_only (25. August 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Standig ein neuer Batman-Schauspieler....
> Die besten waren nach meiner Meinung mit Christan Bale/Nolan
> Düster an sich ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. Batman ist ja auch nicht der "Held" in Licht gestallt, sondern Symbolisiert eben die Schatten und Dunkelheit. Das ist doch gerade das was Batman ausmacht oder nicht!?
> 
> ...



Bin ich voll bei dir! Thumbs up


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Bei Bond kann man aber immerhin noch sagen, dass es wohl ein Pseudonym für einen Agenten ist und damit sogar logisch erklären kann, wie Bond so lange Jahre und durch verschiedene Personen immer wieder aktiv ist.
> Na okay, bei Batman wird halt immer mit "ist ein anderes Universum" argumentiert...
> Dennoch fänd ich einen konstanten Schauspieler hier schon angenehmer.
> Wenn man sich da mal Marvel ansieht, da ist Robert Downey Jr. quasi "Tony Stark" und nicht alle 2 Filme neu besetzt worden.
> Hat dem Charakter offenbar nicht geschadet, sondern ihn wohl sogar positiv markiert.



Kommt halt immer darauf an ob der Schauspieler noch will. 
RD jr passt halt wie die Faust aufs Auge, dennoch war er in den über 10 Filmen nur in 3 die Hauptfigur, in den anderen war er einer von vielen. 

Zumal du MCU nicht mit dem Gemurks von DC vergleichen kannst. Da haben halt irgendwelche Anzugträger entschieden, und das Ergebnis ist dementsprechend. Man weiß ja nicht was hinter den Kulissen läuft. Wärs mir auch lieber? Ja, aber wenn unterm Strich ein guter Batman rausspringt kann ich mich mit wechselnden Darstellern auch arrangieren. 

Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe: Ja, die Dark Knight Trilogie war für meine Begriffe wirklich gut, aber dieser Batman der dort portraitiert wird ist nicht der "normale" Batman, denn dieser normale Batman tötet nur äußerst ungern Menschen. 




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lotto (26. August 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Gänsehaut, wo? Das ist doch der langweiligste Trailer seit langem...



Ist auch ein Teaser. Zudem ist es doch blöd wenn ein Trailer quasi den ganzen Film spoilert.


----------



## Cobar (27. August 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ständig ein neuer Batman-Schauspieler....
> Die Besten waren nach meiner Meinung mit Christan Bale/Nolan
> Düster an sich ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. Batman ist ja auch nicht der "Held" in Lichtgestallt, sondern symbolisiert eben die Schatten und Dunkelheit. Das ist doch gerade das was Batman ausmacht oder nicht!?



Mit "düster" muss aber nicht unbedingt gemeint sein, dass man den Film mit einem Nachtsichtgerät gucken muss, um überhaupt etwas zu erkennen und hier wurde es schon teils so düster, dass man kaum noch etwas erkennen konnte.
Eine düstere Story passt ja perfekt zum tragischen Waisenkind Bruce Wayne, der sich zunächst noch aus Rachegefühlen und später dann aus anderen Motiven zum dunklen Ritter aufschwingt, um seine Stadt zur retten.
Es wäre mir nur lieb, wenn man davon auch was im Film zu sehen bekommt, sonst kann ich auch ein Hörspiel hören und dazu eine schwarze Wand anschauen 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe: Ja, die Dark Knight Trilogie war für  meine Begriffe wirklich gut, aber dieser Batman der dort portraitiert  wird ist nicht der "normale" Batman, denn dieser normale Batman tötet  nur äußerst ungern Menschen.



Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass es keinen "normalen" Batman gibt und schon gar nicht in den Filmen. Bale war gut in der Rolle und auch gut trainiert, aber im Vergleich zu den meisten Comics war er einfach kein "Batman", sondern bei weitem noch viel zu schmal und unmuskulös dafür. Da passte "Batfleck" schon eher von der Statur, aber auch seine Version war nicht der "normale"Batman. Die Comics spielen meist in einer bestimmten Version des Multiversums und wir kennen halt einige der Versionen besonders gut, aber darüber gibt es noch längst keinen "normalen" Batman. Sie sind alle normal, wir kennen nur einige davon besser oder schlechter. Das ist also im Grunde nichts, das mich stört.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. August 2020)

Als nächsten Batman dann ein Bodybuilder oder den Schauspieler 2 Jahre mit Steroiden pumpen lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Als nächsten Batman dann ein Bodybuilder oder den Schauspieler 2 Jahre mit Steroiden pumpen lassen.


Bei Chris Evans oder Henry Cavill als Superman hat es auch funktioniert. Niemand sagt dass man einen Schwarzenegger braucht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. August 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei Chris Evans oder Henry Cavill als Superman hat es auch funktioniert. Niemand sagt dass man einen Schwarzenegger braucht.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Wer sagt, dass die dabei keine "Hilfe" in Anspruch genommen haben?


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass die dabei keine "Hilfe" in Anspruch genommen haben?


Ja, bei Cavill wurde der Schnauzer digital entfernt^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2020)

Hab mir den Trailer jetzt auch 2 - 3 mal angeschaut und bin nun jedenfalls gespannt auf den neuen Batman Film. Als Schurken klassisch den Riddler und Pinguin(?).
Den Trailer finde ich jedenfalls gut gemacht.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Mit "düster" muss aber nicht unbedingt gemeint sein, dass man den Film mit einem Nachtsichtgerät gucken muss, um überhaupt etwas zu erkennen und hier wurde es schon teils so düster, dass man kaum noch etwas erkennen konnte.
> Eine düstere Story passt ja perfekt zum tragischen Waisenkind Bruce Wayne, der sich zunächst noch aus Rachegefühlen und später dann aus anderen Motiven zum dunklen Ritter aufschwingt, um seine Stadt zur retten.
> Es wäre mir nur lieb, wenn man davon auch was im Film zu sehen bekommt, sonst kann ich auch ein Hörspiel hören und dazu eine schwarze Wand anschauen
> 
> ...



mmmh... Auf meinem 3500 Lumen Beamer auf 110" und "Heimkinoraum- Settings" und meinem 5 Jahre alten billig Samsung UE 40 JU 6050 kann man eigentlich jede Szene in allen 3 Teilen gut erkennen. Ausgenommen sInd Teilbereiche in gewollt Dunklen Szenen in denen äußere bereiche nur die immersion Stärken sollen und der Fokus bewusst gesteuert. Wobei ich sagen muss bei dem TV hat Samsung eigentlich sogar mit bravour gezeigt wie schlecht man Automatisches Abdunkeln in sowieso eigentlich dunklen Szenen gestallten kann- das muss man ausschalten, nur um festzustellen das es trotzdem nicht "ganz" aus ist.

Das war gut in Thor 2 in der  Szene mit der Höhle auf dem Fremden Planeten zu sehen wo plötzlich das Telefon Klingelt...--Oder eben auch nicht zu sehen^^ 

Doch für mich macht genau das stark Düstere den Charm aus bei Filmen die genau das darstellen wollen. Aber das ist ja eben geschmackssache.


----------

